# Chapstick addiction



## WalliesMomma (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello I am new to this thread, and actually came across it while trying to find others who I can talk to that understand my addiction to chapstick. But, I think this forum can help me in other ways as well as I suffer greatly from Social Anxiety as well. 
Back to the chapstick problem. I want to say it started about 7 years ago. I would use chapstick at night to help my lips stay soft (even though Im not sure why I've never had a problem with chapped lips before). Pretty soon I was needing the chapstick more than just at night. My addiction has reached the stage where I HAVE to take it everywhere with me and have tubes of it in several places in my house and always have a supply on hand. I also can't throw away any of the old chapsticks because I'm afraid I might run out one day and need to try to get the last bits out of tubes that are used up. If I am out and lose my chapstick or realize I don't have any on me I panic. I have to find a store where I can buy some (my go to is Carmex in the tube) if they don't have that brand I settle for something else but have to apply WAY more than if I just bought Carmex. It straight up sends me into a panic if I don't have chapstick on me. And I can't concentrate on anything else, as all I can feel are my lips being sucked dry of moisture and how tight they feel. I have to reapply after I eat, drink, during my sleep, after I kiss my husband (I have refused to kiss him before because I just applied my chapstick and don't want to have it rubbed off), If i talk too much I have to reapply. Its affecting my sleep (and I don't need anything to affect that as I already have panic attacks during the night over things I simply can't understand), my relationship and my ability to focus. I apply chapstick at LEAST several times an hour. 
I want to wear lipsticks but even with that my lips feel dry and since they can't seem to hold their own moisture all lipsticks start to look icky and dried out on me. 
Do any of you have this problem?! Have you fixed this or cured this addiction? 
HELP!! :crying:


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

This is so bizarre I don't even know what to say.


----------



## mknz (Feb 4, 2014)

If you've had this problem for at least 7 years now, it's not going to be something that easy to cure. I can't say that I know what you can do to get rid of this problem since I've never experienced this before. Have you tried going to see a professional for this? As for the lipstick thing, you could always apply some chap-stick before the lipstick and even put a bit on after to keep them feeling moisturized.


----------



## WalliesMomma (Jun 2, 2016)

Patch said:


> This is so bizarre I don't even know what to say.


You have no idea ?


----------



## WalliesMomma (Jun 2, 2016)

mknz said:


> If you've had this problem for at least 7 years now, it's not going to be something that easy to cure. I can't say that I know what you can do to get rid of this problem since I've never experienced this before. Have you tried going to see a professional for this? As for the lipstick thing, you could always apply some chap-stick before the lipstick and even put a bit on after to keep them feeling moisturized.


The problem with the lipstick is the constant need to reapply so before I know it my Chapstick has rubbed off all my lipstick.
I haven seen a professional for it yet simply because every time I've had an issue the professionals have not helped me and I've had to find ways to help myself. They simply don't listen. 
But I am trying to use pure coconut oil right now and a lip treatment through Mary Kay. I'm hoping it helps


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Omg. I have the exact same issue. I carry tubes of lip balm in all of my purses, in my car, I have them all over the house, etc. And I constantly feel like I need to reapply it or my lips get dried out. I think it's more of an OCD thing than anything but I have no idea how to stop it.


----------



## LERZZZ (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.lipbalmanonymous.com/

this website might help. your lips can get addicted to certain chapsticks just as well as your brain can. try Aquaphor, it will keep your lips moist without having any drying or addictive qualities.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

That sounds like some kinda of OCD or something. Maybe try therapy or meds if you can't cope on your own.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

sounds like OCD


----------



## mimi01 (Jul 2, 2016)

Chapstick contains alcohols and parabens (a derivative of gasoline) which not only dry out the lips, but poison the body. You ingest anything that goes onto lips, as well as absorb anything that we put on topically. The only time our lips feel good (when using Chapstick) is when the Chapstick is actually on; if you don’t see an improvement on your naked skin, your product isn’t working. Better to stick with things like coconut oil at night, things from nature. And, sweet almond and vitamin e oils are good for chapped lips.


----------



## nobleson (Apr 7, 2016)

equiiaddict said:


> Omg. I have the exact same issue. I carry tubes of lip balm in all of my purses, in my car, I have them all over the house, etc. And I constantly feel like I need to reapply it or my lips get dried out. I think it's more of an OCD thing than anything but I have no idea how to stop it.


yeah definitely OCD...maybe consider Cognitive Behavioral Therapy to help your problem :smile2:


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

I can totally relate to this. For almost as long as I can rememeber I have always needed to use lip balm, I can't recall a day when I haven't used it. Although I would say I am not as dependant on it as you sound, I maybe use mine a few times a day rather than several times per hour.

Are you using it just purely out of habit, or is it because without it your lips are drying up and cracking? With me I just feel like I have always needed to use it, if I don't apply it for a while my lips get terribly cracked and dry.

Have you tried a different brand of lip balm? I've tried lots in my time, and I have one brand I swear by. It's called Jack Black lip balm and they do it in several flavours. Since I have used it, I don't need to apply it as often and my lips are not drying out as much. Before that I was using brands such as Lip Smackers, and I think sometimes they were actually making it worse, the more I used it the more dry my lips became.

It's just something I have learned to live with tbh, I just make sure I always carry a lip balm with me when I go out. I don't even give it any thought anymore.


----------



## LaurelHS (Mar 18, 2016)

mimi01 said:


> Better to stick with things like coconut oil at night, things from nature. And, sweet almond and vitamin e oils are good for chapped lips.


I put pure shea butter on my lips at bedtime (I also use it to treat eczema and dry skin in general). It keeps them really smooth, even in winter.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is there something about having to cover your lips in terms of germs or wrinkles or dryness?


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

you might have exfoliative cheilitis

up your natural vitamin intake, and consume lots of fluids and water enriched foods.


----------



## SweetDee (Jul 11, 2016)

I love lip balm/chap stick as well, when I was using store brands I had to CONSTANTLY reapply because in actuality it was drying my lips out more. I started making my own and it's super easy if you want to give it a go! I use -roughly- about 1 tablespoon of beeswax, 1 1/2 tablespoons of shea butter, 1 tablespoon of cocoa butter, 1 1/2 tablespoons of coconut oil and a few drops of vitamin E oil, put all of that in a glass, then put the glass is a saucepan with a couple inches of water in it, stir while it melts and then put in containers! You may want to tweak how much you use of each or try your own ingredients, but it makes a lot. If you want some shimmer you can use mica powder. I LOVE this stuff and it seems to keep my lips feeling better, longer.


----------

